# FS: 2 Red Dragon Flowerhorn



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys/gals, i have 2 Red Dragon Flowerhorns for sale. They are eating well and are both 9-10 inches.

Ok first off we have the smaller of the two. He has beautiful markings and is really fun to feed :bigsmile: This boy is $100


Next we have the big boy! He has a bigger "kok" then the other ans is a proven male. Has bred with one of my females before but eggs never hatched  He is $125

I'm willing to sell both as a package deal for $200, or if you buy both this weekend I can give them to you for $185! I'll be posting pictures of them very soon.

P.S these fish cannot be housed together, they are very aggressive to each other.


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are the FH:


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump........


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump, I will try to post more pictures later on.


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump need these gone..... Open to offers


----------



## Chuckroberts (Feb 4, 2015)

interested in a female if you or someone you know has one looking to breed with my male


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump......


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump, if anyone is interested in more pictures reply to this thread and I'll put on more.


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump.......


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Sumo boy 5 said:


> Bump, if anyone is interested in more pictures reply to this thread and I'll put on more.


Hmm...wouldn't it just benefit you and others if you just posted them up yourself instead of waiting days for people to come and "ask" you to post more pictures? Just sayin'...


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Will do, I've just been quite busy this past few days. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sold...Thanks


----------

